# ماهي المعادن المطلوبه في محاجر صناعة الاسمنت



## سنترصفقات (30 أغسطس 2008)

ماهي المعادن المطلوبه في محاجر صناعة الاسمنت مع النسب المئويه وهل يشترط نسب معينه لاتقل عنها


----------



## eng Qassim khlifat (31 أكتوبر 2011)

وين الجواب


----------



## alshangiti (31 أكتوبر 2011)

معمل أسمنت في كينمور في ولاية واشنطن الأمريكية


معمل أسمنت لافارج في كونت في فرنسا.
الأسمنت هو تلك المادة الرابطة الناعمة التي تتصلب وتقسى فتملك بذلك خواصا تماسكية وتلاصقية بوجود الماء مما يجعله قادرا على ربط مكونات الخرسانة بعضها ببعض. وأهم استخدام للأسمنت هو الملاط والخرسانة حيث يربط المواد الاصطناعية أو الطبيعية لتشكل مواد بناء قوية مقاومة للتأثيرات البيئية العادية. يجب عدم الخلط بين الخرسانة الأسمنت، فالأسمنت يشير إلى المسحوق الجاف المستخدم في ربط المواد الكلية للخرسانة. وللأسمنت المستخدم في البناء نوعين هما الأسمنت المائي والأسمنت غير المائي.
تعتبر صناعة الاسمنت من الصناعات الإستراتجية. وهي مع ذلك صناعة بسيطة مقارنة بالصناعات الكبرى، وتعتمد على توفر المواد الخام اللازمة لذلك.
محتويات *[أخف]*
1 لمحة تاريخية
2 تركيبة الاسمنت
3 مبادئ أساسية في صناعة الاسمنت
4 طرق صناعة الاسمنت
4.1 الطريقة الرطبة
4.1.1 تكسير وخلط المواد الخام
4.1.2 الطحن
4.1.3 الفرن والمبرد
4.1.4 الطحن النهائي والتعبئة
4.2 الطريقة الجافة
4.2.1 تكسير وخلط المواد الخام
4.2.2 الطحن
4.2.3 الفرن والمبرد
4.2.4 الطحن النهائي والتعبئة
4.3 الطريقة شبه الجافة
5 كيمياء الاسمنت
6 أنواع الاسمنت
7 اقتصاد الاسمنت
8 تأثير مصنع الاسمنت
8.1 التأثير على صحة الإنسان
8.1.1 مرض تشبع الرئة بالأمينت ASBSTOSE
8.1.2 طرق الوقاية
8.1.3 مرض تصون الرئة (silicose)
8.1.4 طرق الوقاية
8.1.5 مرض التهاب الجلد
8.1.6 طرق الوقاية
8.1.7 التأثير على حاسة السمع لدى الإنسان
8.1.8 طرق الوقاية
8.2 التأثير على صحة الحيوانات
8.3 التأثير على النبات
9 شركات الاسمنت
9.1 شركات الإنتاج
10 مراجع
[عدل]لمحة تاريخية

يعود تاريخ الاسمنت إلى العهد الروماني وطور من قبل حضارات أخرى حيث استعملوا الجبس، حيث أضاف يونان إيطاليا رماد البراكين الموجود بمنطقة بوزلس، ثم طوره الرومان وعمموه إلى نهاية العصر الحاضر. الاسمنت هو مزيج من الجير مثل القرميد والآجر المكسرة، مضافة إلى الطين. la pouzzolane(هي أرض بركانية لمنطقة بوزون بناحية نابولي بإيطاليا)، وهذا مستعمل كثيرا كمزيج، الاسمنت لم يعرف كما هو موجود الآن، حتى القرن 19، ثم قام العالم louis Vicat بكشف لغز الرطوبة في الجير في العام 1817والمتعلقة بالاسمنت التي كانوا يسمونها الجير المميه. والجير المحدود في 1840.
البحوث التي أجريت في نهاية القرن 18 للوصول إلى النتائج الحالية في صناعة الأسمنت الحديث في عام 1840، كانت تتعلق بالجير المقوى (غير مميه) لا يمتزج بالماء، أما الجير المميه فيه كمية من الماء وهو مشبع بالطين، يتصلب ويجف بسرعة ولكن يتحلل إذا لم يشوى إلى درجة الذوبان. وفي العام 1976 اكتشف العالم james parker على جزيرة شايبي ببريطانيا العظمى، الأسمنت السهل (وهو عبارة عن جير مميه أو أسمنت طبيعي ينصهر بسرعة عند درجة انضاجه عند 900*°C كسائر الجير الطبيعي العادي). وأعطاه اسم الأسمنت الروماني، حيث أخذ شهرة ما بين 1820- 1920تقريبا. وفي العام 1824العالم البريطاني joseph aspalin أودع براءة لصناعة الجير المميه وأطلق عليه الأسمنت البرتلاندي نسبة إلى أعالي شبه جزيرة بورتلاند الموجودة على ضفاف بحر المانش الذي يفصل بين فرنسا وبريطانيا. إن أول مصنع للاسمنت اخترع بواسطة dupont et demarlé في سنة 1846 في منطقة boulogne-sur-mer، ولقد تطورت بعد ظهور مواد جديدة (فرن حركي الدوران حول نفسه) مكسر لكريات الكلنكر، تطورت وسائل صناعة الأسمنت دون توقف، وفي عام 1870 كان إنتاج الطن الواحد من الكلنكر (المكون الرئيسي للاسمنت) يستغرق 40 ساعة، أما الآن فيستغرق 3 دقائق فقط.
[عدل]تركيبة الاسمنت

الخليط الأساسي لصناعة الاسمنت يتكون من*:
الحجرالجيري (Calcaire)
الصلصال (d’argiles)
والجير الطيني يملكان مواصفات تقارب 80٪ من الجير ،و20٪من الطين، ومواد علاجية*: أكاسيد الحديد (fe2o3)،والبوكسيت (Al2O3)،الرملSiO2)) وهذه المواد تضاف للوصول إلى التركيبة المرغوبة.
[عدل]مبادئ أساسية في صناعة الاسمنت

تحتوي الاسمنت على مادتين أساسيتين هما الكلس والطين هذا الأخير نضيف إليه مواد أساسية هي السليس ،والألمين وأكسيد الحديد.
مادتي الكلس والطين تسحقان في آلات السحق وتمزجان مع بعضهما البعض بنسب يحددها المخبر ويطحنان في آلات الطحن ثم نمررهما عبر الفرن الذي تبلغ درجة حرارته حوالي 1430°م. فنحصل حينئذ على مادة الكلنكر.نضيف لهذه المادة مواد أخرى.وندخلها في آلة الطحن من بعدها نحصل على مادة الاسمنت التي توضع باكياس ثم تعبأ.
الاسمنت يتكون كمواد خام من مادتين اساسيتين هما الحجرالجيرى lime stone والطفله clay ومادتين اضافيتين يضافا حسب ظرف وطبيعة كل مصنع وهما الsand، iron ore الحديد والرمل ويسمى الحديد والرمل corrective materials أي مواد لتصحيح النسب المراد الوصول إليها فأحيانا تاتى الطفله والحجر بهما نسبه عاليه من الرمل فلا تحتاج لإضافة رمل
الحجر الجير اساسا عباره عن CaCo3 كالسيوم كربونات ولكن في الطبيعه يوجد به شوائب كثيره مثل الSiO2 و Al2O3 و Na2O3 و Fe2O3 وغيرها مثل البوتاسيوم والكلور وغيرها
الطفله تتكون من 50*% SiO2 ومن 14 – 16*% Al2O3 والباقى عباره عن CaO، و Na2O3 و Fe2O3 وغيرها البوتاسيوم والكلور وغيرها
الرمل يتكون بشكل رئيسى من ال SiO2 في حدود 70*% والباقى عباره عن Al2O3 و Na2O3 و Fe2O3 و CaO وغيرها مثل البوتاسيوم والكلور وغيرها
الحديد يتكون بشكل اساسى من Fe2O3 تكلمنا عن تركيب الاسمنت من حيث المواد الخام سنتكلم عن تركيب الاسمنت بشكل آخر من حيث التركيب الكيميائى ونربطه مع المواد الخام ولماذا اخترنا هذه المواد يتكون الاسمنت من اربعة اكاسيد هي الSiO2 و Al2O3 و CaO و Fe2O3 المصدر الاساسى لل CaO هو الحجر الجيرى حيث يتحول CaCo3 إلى CaO في درجات الحراره العاليه كما سيتبين فيما بعد المصدر الاساسى لل Al2O3 هو الطفله المصدر الاساسى لل SiO2 هو الرمل المصدر الاساسى لل Fe2O3 هو الحديد ولكن اود ان الفت انتباهك إلى بعض النقاط • مع ان SiO2 50*% من الطفله الا اننا لم نضيف الطفله لنحصل منها على ال SiO2 ولكننا اضفنا الطفله لنحصل على ال Al2O3 • ولكن لامانع من اننا فعليا نستفيد من وجود ال SiO2 في الطفله وكذلك بقية العناصر • يتم إضافة هذه المواد الخام بسب معينه وتدخل طاحونه ضخمه لتطحن حتى تصل إلى درجة نعومه عاليه وتسمى هذه الطاحونه بطاحونة الخام raw mill ولايحدث بالطاحونه أي تفاعلات كيميائيه ولكن فقط طحن المواد الخام وفائدة هذا الطحن زيادة مساحة سطح الحبيبات تجهيزا لدخولها التفاعلات الكيميائيه حتى تتعرض كل الجزيئات للتفاعلات • تكون النسب في المواد الخام تقريبا في حدود 75*% من الحجر و 20*% من الطفله و3% من الرمل و 2% من الحديد وتختلف هذه النسب تبعا للنتائج والتحاليل ويراعى في هذه النسب ثلاثة معاملات هي L S F =
بعد خروج الماده الخام من الطاحونه تدخل صومعه للتخزين وتقليب الماده الخام فقط وفائدتها التقليب
ثم تبدا أول مراحل التفاعلات الكيميائيه في مبنى ضخم يسمى البرج أو ال preheater وهو عباره عن خمسة cyclone,فوق بعض وcalciner وال cyclone عباره عن مايشبه خزان ضخم وال وcalciner عباره عن خزان ضخم ولكن به شعله وكلهم متصلين ببعضهم البعض
وفائدة هذا البرج هي
1- تسخين الماده الخام وتمهيدها لدخول الفرن 2- تحويل ال CaCo3 إلى CaO لاننا قد ذكرنا ان الحجر يتكون من CaCo3 ونحن نحتاج في الصناعه ل CaO ويتم ذلك التحويل وفقا للمعادله التاليه CaCo3 CaO + Co2 وذلك عند درجة حراره 950 درجه مئويه وبذلك تكون الاكاسيد الاربعه جاهزه للتفاعل في الفرن
• تدخل الماده الخام الفرن وهو عباره عن اسطوانه ضخمه مائله بزاويه بسيطه افقيا تدور حول نفسها وفى طرفها شعله ضخمه • وبداخل الفرن يتحد الاكاسيد الاربعه مكونا مايسمى اطوار الكلينكر وهى • C3S, C2S, C3A، C4AF وهذه المواد الاربعه يكونوا مايسمى ب الكلينكر clinker وهو المواد الأوليه في صناعة الاسمنت ويمكن ان يصدر الكلينكر أو يدخل في المرحله التاليه ليتكون الاسمنت • جدير بالذكر ان المركبات الاربع السابقه عباره عن اختصار لما يلى • الC اختصار ل CaO • ال A اختصار ل Al2O3 • ال S اختصار ل SiO2 • ال F اختصار ل Fe2O3 • أي ان ال C3S عباره عن ثلاث ذرات من ال CaO متحده مع ذره من ال SiO2 وهكذا وتصل درجات الحراره إلى 1450 درجه عند نهاية الفرن عند الشعله • بعد الفرن تدخل الماده الخام إلى ال cooler للتبريد المفاجئ وفائدته تبريد الكلينكر ومنع التفاعل العكسى وتفكك اطوار الكلينكر الاربعه إلى الاكاسيد المكونه لها • بعد المبرد يخرج الكلينكر وهو المنتج الأولى في صناعه الاسمنت • يضاف بعد ذلك جبس إلى الكلينكر ويدخلا معا طاحونه تسمى طاحونة اسمنت cement mill ويكون المنتج النهائى هو الاسمنت • يضاف الجبس في حدود 5% وفائدته تنظيم زمن الشك للاسمنت • في اطوار الكلينكر ال C3A يشك لحظيا عند إضافة ماء ولكننا نضيف الجبس لتأخير زمن شكها • يتكون الجبس من CaSO4.2H2O وتتحد هذه الماده مع ال C3A مكونة مادة تسمى الاترنجيت تحيط بال C3A وتاخر من زمن وصول الماء إلى ال C3A وبالتالى تاخر من زمن الشك
[عدل]طرق صناعة الاسمنت

هناك ثلاث طرق لإيجاد المركب الكيميائي الامثل للاسمنت.
[عدل]الطريقة الرطبة
يتم اختيار المواد الخام وتمزج بالماء لتعطي ناتج معلق تصل درجة حرارة المواد الخام (1430-1650)°م، ويتشكل الكلنكر عند (1480)°م تعتمد هذه العملية على:
[عدل]تكسير وخلط المواد الخام
تكسر المواد الخام من الحجر الجيري والسيليكات ،والطين والأتربة السطحية، بواسطة الكسارات، ثم تنحل وتنقل ،ليتم تخزينها على هيئة أكوام في مناطق مفتوحة أو مغطات.
[عدل]الطحن
تنقل المواد الخام في طواحين المعلقات، حيث تخلط بالمياه ويستمر طحن المعلق حتى يصل إلى درجة النعومة المطلوبة ،ينقل المعلق بعد ذلك إلى صوامع التخزين ،حيث يصبح متجانسا بعد الضبط النهائي لمكوناته، وتأخذ منه عينات بشكل دوري لضمان مطابقة تركيباته المواصفات، ثم ينقل المعلق إلى أحواض المعلقات ،حيث تقوم طواحين بتحويله إلى خليط متجانس.
[عدل]الفرن والمبرد
يسحب المعلق من قاع الأحواض إلى فتحة تغذية الفرن الدوار (الفرن الأسطواني الطويل)،مبطن من الداخل بطوب حراري ،ويدور ببطء يميل قليلا عن المستوى الأفقي.ويسمح هذا الميل بدفع محتويات الفرن أثناء الدوران إلى الأمام.وتتولد عند الطرف الأمامي (الأسفل)،من الفرن غازات احتراق عالية الحرارة تتدفق إلى الجزء الأعلى (الخلفي) من الفرن في التيار المعاكس لحركة محتويات الفرن المندفعة إلى الأسفل، ويتم تبريد الكلنكر بواسطة مبرد هوائي.يكون طول الافران في الطريقة الرطبة أطول من الطريقة الجافة وذلك حتى يكتمل فيها عملية تجفيف المعجون الممزوج بواسطة سلاسل معدنية ضخمة موجودة داخل الفرن اما هذة العملية ففي الطريقة الجافة يتم الاستعاضة عنها بالسايكلونات التي وجودها يقلص من طول الفرن بحوالي 50%.
[عدل]الطحن النهائي والتعبئة
ينقل الكلنكر إلى طواحين كور، حيث يضاف إليه الجبس ويطحن ،ثم يعبأ في أكياس.
[عدل]الطريقة الجافة
لقد أخذ استخدام العمليات الجافة لصناعة الاسمنت في الانتشار ليحل تدريجيا محل العمليات الرطبة، بسبب الوفرة في الطاقة التي تتميز بها العمليات الجافة، والدقة في عمليات التحكم وفي خلط المواد الخام، دون إضافة الماء. عمليات التشغيل الرئيسية في هذه الطريقة هي*:
[عدل]تكسير وخلط المواد الخام
تكسر المواد الخام من الحجر الجيري والسليكات ،والطين والأتربة السطحية بواسطة الكسارات ،ثم تنحل وتنقل، ليتم تخزينها على هيأة أكوام في مناطق مفتوحة أو مغطاة.
[عدل]الطحن
يتم ادخال المواد الخام في مجفف دوار ،حيث تجفف بواسطة الهواء الساخن أو العادم الناتجة عن تشغيل الفرن، ثم تطحن المواد الخام في طواحين المواد الخام وتنقل إلى صوامع تخزين ما قبل الخلط، حيث تصبح متجانسة بواسطة الهواء المضغوط، بعد ذلك تنقل المواد الخام المتجانسة من صوامع التخزين ما قبل الخلط إلى صوامع التخزين.تتم عملية الخلط بنسبة 30٪طين، و70٪حجر جيري.
[عدل]الفرن والمبرد
تسحب المواد الخام المتجانسة من قاع صوامع التخزين إلى فتحة التغذية برج التسخين الابتدائي ذي المراحل المتعددة ،وقد يصل ارتفاع البرج 120م. يستخدم الغاز الطبيعي أو المازوت كمصدر للطاقة الحرارية، كما يستخدم الهواء الساخن الناتج عن تبريد الكلنكر كمصدر اضافي للحرارة.يميل الفرن قليلا على المستوى الأفقي بحيث يسمح بحركة بطيئة للمواد الصلبة إلى الأسفل، فتقطع المسافة إلى فتحة التغذية الموجودة بأعلى الفرن إلى الطرف السفلي (جهة الاحتراق) حيث تتولد غازات الاحتراق عالية الحرارة في فترة زمنية تتراوح ما بين(1-3) ساعة ،بينما تتحرك غازات الاحتراق إلى الأعلى في التيار المعاكس لحركة المواد الصلبة.فتعمل غازات الاحتراق الساخنة على تسخين المواد الخام، عند فتحة تغذية الفرن وتوفر كربونات الكلسيوم.
[عدل]الطحن النهائي والتعبئة
ينقل الكلنكر إلى طواحين كور حيث يضاف إليه الجبس ويعبأ في أكياس.
[عدل]الطريقة شبه الجافة
الطريقة شبه الجافة هي حالة خاصة من العمليات الجافة ،حيث يستخدم الفرن(ليبول كيلن) أو الفرن المزود بعمود ،وفي الحالتين تشكل المواد الخام المطحونة في العمليات الجافة، على هيئة حبيبات تتراوح قطرها بين(10-15)مم ،حيث يضاف إليها 13٪ من المياه.
[عدل]كيمياء الاسمنت

للإشارة إلى مراحل نستعمل عادة إشارات مختصرة ،ونرمز لها ب
هذه هي: Fe2O3)F، (Al2O3) A، (Sio2) S (chaux) Cao C) المكونات التي نصادفها في صناعة الاسمنت، نذكرها.
أليت:.(C3S)*: (CaO)3(SiO2)
ألومناتC3A)*: (CaO)3(Al2O3)
بوليت:C2S): (CaO)2(SiO2)
الكلس: (CaCO3)
سليت:.Céliteزالت تسمية السليت C4AF.
الجيرالحر: تكون شدتها عادة أقل من 2% من كتلة الكلنكر.CaO
فوغيت:أحيانا تكون (C4AF): (CaO)4(Al2O3)(Fe2O) الألمينوفوغيت أو بغونميليغيت (CaO)2FeAlO3)هذه نصف تركيبة.
جيبس:، (CaSO4).(H20) يسخن عند الدرجة(60-200)°م
بيغيكلاس*:MgO
بوغتلونديت*: يساهم في هدرجة الجير الحر.2(Ca(OH) هيدروكسيد الكلسيوم
الرمل: السيليس(SiO2)
التركيبة الكيميائية للاسمنت (المواد المذكورة سابقا تساعد صلابة الاسمنت وتشده لشهور
النوعية النهائية المقدرة بواسطة قيمات محسوبة انطلاقا من التركيبة.
[عدل]أنواع الاسمنت

هناك 27 نوع للاسمنت
•إسمنت المداخين العالية
•اسمنت حليبي(رماد) أواسمنت مركب CEMV))
•الاسمنت الأبيض (يختلف في تركيبه)
•لاسمنت البورتلاندي العادي.
•الاسمنت البورتلاندي المركب
•الاسمنت البورتلاندي المتصلب في درجة الحرارة العالية ومقاوم للكبريتات
•الاسمنت سريع التصلب
•الاسمنت البورتلاندي منخفض الحرارة
•الاسمنت البوزولاني
[عدل]اقتصاد الاسمنت

تستهلك طاقة كبيرة ولا تحتاج إلى يد عاملة، وعملية نقله وتسويقه عن طريق البر باهظة الثمن، أما عن طريق المحيطات فهي سهلة.لذلك يفضل أن تكون المصانع قربية من الساحل لكي يسهل نقلها عن طريق البحر مع شرط توفر شرط أخر ألا وهو قرب المحاجر الكلسية من المصنع وذلك الأفضل
[عدل]تأثير مصنع الاسمنت

[عدل]التأثير على صحة الإنسان
الأمراض الناتجة من جراء صنع الاسمنت والتعامل مع مادة الأمينت ،التي هي بمثابة أمراض خطيرة تؤدي إلى الموت ومن بينها
[عدل]مرض تشبع الرئة بالأمينت ASBSTOSE
هو عبارة عن تليف خطي يصيب الشعيبات التنفسية والرئة ،ينتج عن استنشاق غبار الأمينت وهذا باختلاف حجمه، إذ أن الجزيئات ذات الحجم المتوسط والكبير أكبر من (10ميكرو) هي أكثر سببا في حدوث عملية التليف.
[عدل]طرق الوقاية
- يتم العمل في جو رطب أو في أجهزة مغطاة موضوعة في أماكن منخفضة. - يجب على العمال أخذ أقنعة مضادة للغبار. - يجب مراقبة الجو أو الهواء على الأقل مرة واحدة في الشهر. - لايمكن قبول أي عامل بدون شهادة الكفاءة من طرف طبيب العمال، وهذه الشهادة يجب أن تجدد على الأقل مرة في السنة. - لا يتم قبول العمال الذين تقل أعمارهم عن 18 سنة ،والذين يعانون من عجز كلي أومن حالة صحية سيئة.
[عدل]مرض تصون الرئة (silicose)
هذا المرض ناتج عن استنشاق غبار أكسيد السليسيوم أو السليس الحر(sio،وهذا الأخير هو الوحيد الذي يسبب مرض تصون الرئة، إذ أن الأعمال التي تعطي أغبرة تحتوي عليه ،وهو عبارة عن جزيئة قطرها أقل من (5ميكرو)، ويبدأ الخطر عندما تفوق عدد الجزيئات 3000-4000 جزيئة في (السنتميتر المكعب)،من الهواء.
[عدل]طرق الوقاية
الوقاية من هذا المرض لايوجد أي علاج بإمكانه أن يوقف من عملية التليف الرئوي.إلا بابعاد العامل عن المغبرة.
[عدل]مرض التهاب الجلد
هذا المرض هو أكثر الأمراض المهنية ويسبب الالتهابات الجلدية والأشخاص المعرضون لهذه الإصابات هم الذين يتعاملون مع الاسمنت والحاملين لها في مصنع الاسمنت. حيث تلاحظ هذه الالتهابات على مستوى الرقبة والكتفين للأشخاص الذين يقومون بنقل الاسمنت وخاصة في أيام الجو الحار.للاسمنت شدة قاعدية ph>10) (لذلك لها دور حارق والتهابي على مستوى المسالك التنفسية مسببا التهاب مخاطية الأنف الذي يمكن أن يتطور إلى ثقب في حاجز الأنفي والتهاب التشعيبات الهوائية وان كان هذا التعرض للغبار شديد وطويل المدى يؤدي إلى التهابات الشعيبات الهوائية المزمنة (bronchite). - ومن الأعضاء الأكثر عرضة للالتهاب الجلد نجد*: (الظهر، اليدين ،الأصابع، الأظافر، الأقدام ،الوجه)،وعلى مستوى العين يؤدي إلى التهابات حادة كالتهاب الأنسجة الضامة والجفون ،وتظهر في نوع من الحساسية (كالتهاب العين الحاد، الدموع ،ورم يلاحظ على حاجب العين).
[عدل]طرق الوقاية
- يجب أن نقلل من اتصال الجلد بالاسمنت باستعمال قفازات والكليمات الحامضية والدهنية. - العناية الجسدية الجيدة مع غسل اليدين بماء نقي. - كل لطمة جلدية يجب أن تعالج بصورة جيدة. - يجب على العمال الجدد العاملين بالاسمنت أن يخضعوا لانتقاء طبي، إذ أن الأشخاص الذين يملكون بشرة حساسة لا يمكن لهم أن يعملوا في هذه الأماكن. - يجب أن تتوفر في العمال صحة المسالك التنفسية التي يقوم على رعايتها الطبيب خلال عدة فحوصات دورية منتظمة. - العمل في مكان مفتوح يدخله الهواء الطبيعى
[عدل]التأثير على حاسة السمع لدى الإنسان
الضجيج يشكل مشكل صحي لعمال المصنع والسكان المجاورين ويستطيع أن يشكل لهم أمراض كارتفاع ضغط الدم.
[عدل]طرق الوقاية
- يجب التدخل على مستوى الآلة أو التجهيز بوضع مواد أو تغيير بعض القطع. - يجب عزل الآلات الأكثر ضجيج في أماكن خاصة. - يجب على العمال ارتداء أقنعة وغلاقات الأذن.
[عدل]التأثير على صحة الحيوانات
لغبار الاسمنت تأثير كبير على صحة الحيوانات، حيث يكون غذائها مزيج بين العشب والاسمنت، وبالتالي يقضي على دورتها الوراثية.
[عدل]التأثير على النبات
ان من أخطر سلبيات صناعة الاسمنت هو التأثير السيء على البيئة وتهديد المجال المحيط به من خلال الافرازات التي تطرحها الوحدات الصناعية من فضلات غازية وسائلة التي لها تأثير سلبي على الغطاء النباتي كتراكم طبقة سميكة من غبار الاسمنت على اوراق الأشجار فيؤدي هذا إلى إنتاج رديء للخضر والفواكة، إضافة إلى خطر تسمم الإنسان عند تناولها، وكذلك الحيوان عند تناول الأعشاب.
[عدل]شركات الاسمنت

مقال تفصيلي*:قائمة الدول حسب إنتاج الأسمنت
[عدل]شركات الإنتاج
ترتيب شركات صناعة الاسمنت عالميا في نهاية 2005 كما يلي:
lafarge*: فرنسا تحتل المرتبة الأولى عالميا
Holcim*: سويسراتحتل المرتبة الثانية عالميا.
Cemeux*:المكسيك تحتل المرتبة الثالثة عالميا.
Heidelberg Cement*:ألمانيا تحتل المرتبة الرابعة عالميا.
Italcementi*:إيطاليا تحتل المرتبة الخامسة عالميا.
[عدل]مراجع

صناعة الاسمنت وأنواعه - موقع التقنية
صناعة الاسمنت - الشركة الأهلية للاسمنت المساهمة
كتاب*:كيمياء وتكنولوجيا الاسمنت. للدكتور:حمدى الديدامونى أحمد-والدكتور أحمد صالح محمد طه.
دار الكتب.

هناك المزيد من الصور والملفات في ويكيميديا كومنز حول: أسمنت


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (2 يونيو 2012)

ملف وافي


----------



## Abu Laith (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير معلومات قيمة ولكن لو مرفوع عل ملف وورد او بي دي اف


----------



## silikamining (1 يوليو 2012)

*Dear Sir / Madam,*
*First of all we want to introduce our company; it is SILIKA MINING one of the biggest companies in Egypt.*
*We mainly produce silica sand from our own quarries with the highest quality with the least percentage of iron & competitive prices to all markets.*

*With the following requirements :*
*The quantity per month.*
*Spec of the product****
*The port of destination.****
* The packing term whether bulk or packing in 25 kg bags or 50 kg bags or jumbo bags .*
*The payment term.****
*So don't hesitate to contact u*

*Dalia Gaber Mostafa *
*Sales Dep. *
*Silika Mining co. *
*[email protected]*


----------

